# Big Bog Huntn Club Long County FULL for 2017 - 2018 SEASON



## HDDyna06 (Feb 6, 2017)

Big Bog Hunting Club, Long County, Ga. is looking for 5 members for the 2017-2018 Season. Located 8 miles north of Ludowici, east of GA Hwy 57 and US 301. 25 members with 5,856 acres.  Membership is $1,250 and camper spaces are $275 per year. Tract 1 is 3,806 acres. Tract 2 is 2,050 acres which joins Ft Stewart Military Reservation and is approximately 3 miles away. 1 - 25 year planted pine w/ scattered hardwoods and seasonal drains. Deer, turkey, hogs, and small game. The Bog holds water where some Mallards and Woodies have been taken but not boat accessible. 2 Bucks, 4 Doe, 3 Gobblers and no limit on hogs or small game per membership. Camp has running water and electric, w/ RV hookups. Covered skinning rack w/ counter and sinks, covered picnic pavilion. Outhouse w/ hot water, shower, toilet, sink. 1 Private area per member w/ 300yd radius (approximately 58 acres). Pin Board System for all other areas. ATVs allowed on main roads or to RETRIEVE game. Thanks for looking, best of luck w/ what your looking for and SUPPORT THE TROOPs.  (912-321-1858)  www.bigboghuntnclub.webs.com


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Called & PM sent.


----------



## HDDyna06 (Feb 9, 2017)

*Update*

Welcome to BBHC Daniel and Johnny--- I am returning calls and sending rules to those that have requested more information. 

3 Spots remain for the 2017-2018 season.

Thanks for all the PMs, calls, texts, and interest in BBHC.


----------



## cbrossjr (Feb 13, 2017)

*Thanks.......*

Thanks for the call and looking forward to the email with the rules, layout, and directions to get there.


----------



## HDDyna06 (Feb 13, 2017)

*BBHC Membership Update*

Welcome to BBHC Hailey and George.

Pending final payment, BBHC has 1 membership left for the 2017-2018 season..

In fairness, I have been contacted by many over the last weekend seeking information. I respond and provide information based on the priority of which I have been contacted. 

Thanks for all the inquiries, but BBHC will not exceed 25 memberships.


----------



## HDDyna06 (Feb 27, 2017)

*Full 2017-2018 bbhc full 2017 - 2018 season*

Thanks for all the interest shown once again in BBHC. BBHC is FULL for the 2017-2018 season and is not accepting anymore members this season. Good luck in finding what your looking for and pursuing.


----------

